
6 reasons 3wks ruined me for all other jobs - kuhn
https://in.3wks.com.au/6-reasons-3wks-ruined-me-for-all-other-jobs-5b0dbd06dc16?source=linkShare-395e2d9b6c0d-1506163960
======
oldandtired
Another useless site that requires letting them have uncontrolled access to my
machine.

If you want people to view you, then have a fallback that allows them to
decide if they want you to run your unverified code on their machine.

------
aversafe
Culture is top down, so as a founder you know you are onto something when you
staff do a write up such as this.

Plus, that back deck looks like a fantastic place to work.

~~~
kuhn
It really is a great place and I can vouch that so much of it stems from the
founder Andrew. He’s one of the most unselfish, generous and real people I’ve
ever met. I’ve been through some major ups and downs with the team and even
under extreme pressure he never changed. It bleeds through to all of us.

The back deck is fantastic. I didn’t say it in the article but it gets better.
It’s in North Bondi, only a minutes walk from the beach! Nothing like a quick
dip between reviewing PRs!

